# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  REX Personal, robotic exoskeleton, walking device, Rex Bionics Ltd., Auckland, New Zealand

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Rex Bionics Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Sophie Morgan - Walking with REX, the hands-free robotic exoskeleton 

 Published on Apr 3, 2014




> Sophie Morgan discusses the benefits of using REX Personal, the world's first hands-free, self-supporting robotic exoskeleton.

----------


## Airicist

Watch Shannon Henry take her first steps since her accident with the help of a robot suit

Published on Nov 19, 2015




> Shannon Henry, 21 of New Boston, was able to walk for the first time since her accident with the help of REX, a robotic walking device on trial at the Detroit Medical Center’s Rehabilitation Institute of Michigan Wednesday, Nov. 18, 2015. “I haven’t

----------

